# Q about new PE Power exam format



## t5rrr (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi all, I'm try to get a headstart on studying for the Oct '10 Power exam.

I have been curious about this new exam format for Electrical, does it mean that the AM and PM sessions are now *all in-depth Power questions* rather than the general AM and in-depth PM prior to 2009?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep. Get the NCEES Sample Questions and Solutions. It's as close as you will find to the actual exam.


----------



## MSEE_PE (Jan 26, 2010)

t5rrr said:


> Hi all, I'm try to get a headstart on studying for the Oct '10 Power exam.
> I have been curious about this new exam format for Electrical, does it mean that the AM and PM sessions are now *all in-depth Power questions* rather than the general AM and in-depth PM prior to 2009?


I agree with Flyer_PE, However, I took the PE - Power Module and I passed (in Minnesota). However, if I have to do it all over again, I'll probably make sure that I study all branches of the Power Engineering, to avoid surprises. All what I can say is if you are taking the power module, make sure you cover the following power engineering topics.

1)	Power System Analysis and Faults

2)	Machines

3)	Power Electronics

4)	High Voltage Engineering

5)	Power System Protection

6)	Lighting

7)	Economics (the past exam didn’t have a single economics problem which was considered weird)

8)	Other topics that need experience like demand power, meters,….etc

9)	NEC Code.

Touch base with all nine topics, make summary sheets (1 or 2 pages/topic) to make sure that you know what this topic talks about. Write equations and maybe explanations...if you can't/don't find books covering some topics...Look on the internet, Wikipedia can be a good friend.

The Camara book is good, it has alot of sample problems with new ideas..However, some problems are really very detailed. The reference manual is really good, but those summary sheets might come in handy in some topics not covered properly in the Camara Reference Manual.


----------



## z06dustin (Jan 26, 2010)

PE_TO_B said:


> t5rrr said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, I'm try to get a headstart on studying for the Oct '10 Power exam.
> ...


Oh, and study the NEC.

The practice exam from NCEES was very similar to the one I took, but I didn't study the NEC enough.

If you buy anything else, make sure you buy an NEC handbook.

Don't forget about the NEC.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 26, 2010)

^ I think you're being a little ambiguous. I'm not sure if you placed enough emphasis on the NEC.


----------



## t5rrr (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great tips, I deal with the NEC daily on the job (already possess a 2008 NEC handbook) so that is definitely one book I have no problem getting familiar with


----------

